# Want to convert PAG240 to NATO strap



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find some adapters to allow my PAG240 to accept a NATO strap? I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find anything current. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant0niS (Jan 4, 2012)

I got this adapters from here Casio Watches at Discount Prices | Casio Watches , Casio Watch Straps | Casio G-Shock Watches | Casio Pathfinder Watches |Casio Wave Ceptor Watches|Casio Watch Straps.
Search for PAW-1500 or PRG-1500 adapters. (I think from PAG-40 will fit also Casio Watches at Discount Prices | Casio Watches , Casio Watch Straps | Casio G-Shock Watches | Casio Pathfinder Watches |Casio Wave Ceptor Watches|Casio Watch Straps but I am not sure).

My PRG-240 on PAW-1500 adapters with 24mm zulu 4ring Maratac strap


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Got my adaptors from Tiktox in the UK....

rail view by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

T. Wong said:


> Got my adaptors from Tiktox in the UK....
> 
> rail view by thianwong1, on Flickr


Very nice. What size strap is that? I received mine from a WUS member and ordered a 22 mm NATO but I've heard they'll accommodate a 24 mm strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant0niS (Jan 4, 2012)

rm7pr said:


> Very nice. What size strap is that? I received mine from a WUS member and ordered a 22 mm NATO but I've heard they'll accommodate a 24 mm strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you had read my post, you don't only had heard that it fits 24mm, you had read it as well.. :-d


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Ant0niS said:


> If you had read my post, you don't only had heard that it fits 24mm, you had read it as well.. :-d


Ouch. Sorry buddy. Didn't mean to offend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

I think he was joking, hence the smiley (but the smiley may not show up on the iphone)


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

3th3r said:


> I think he was joking, hence the smiley (but the smiley may not show up on the iphone)


Yeah smiley face didn't show up on my iPhone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant0niS (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem, I was just joking. 
Sorry for the misunderstanding.
If you wish, post some pictures the prg240 with the adapters.


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Ant0niS said:


> No problem, I was just joking.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> If you wish, post some pictures the prg240 with the adapters.


No problem. Sorry about that too. By the way here's some pics of my 240 on a 22mm Martac NATO. Still not sure if I'm sold on it. Might try some different NATOs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

rm7pr said:


> Very nice. What size strap is that? I received mine from a WUS member and ordered a 22 mm NATO but I've heard they'll accommodate a 24 mm strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the strap is 22mm MIL-Spec one piece from MWR site...


----------



## DevilDog5811 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got my adaptors for my pag 240 from tiktox.have to use the paw 1500 end pieces.You can also call Casio and order them.I also put a 24 mm strap on mine.Tight fit but works and looks perfect.5 ring or 3 no problems.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I am not a fan of NATO straps because if you get your watch wet a lot there is always water on the back of the watch that is trapped.


----------

